# The Next Big Launch - AMC-15



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The DirecTV 7S satellite soared into space in May and the Anik F2 spacecraft launched this month is in orbit being prepared for services via Telesat Canada and WildBlue in the United States.

So, what's the next big satellite launch?

SES Americom is preparing for the launch of AMC-15, the much talked-about Ku/Ka-Band satellite that will reside at 105 degrees. The satellite, between two full-CONUS DBS slots at 101 degrees and 110 degrees, will support the Americom2Home offering and some of EchoStar's services.

AMC-15 is set to fly aboard a Proton launch vehicle Sept. 15, stated launch forecasts. The satellite will lift off from Baikonur in Kazakhstan.

The satellite is a A2100 model built by Lockheed Martin. Along with the Ka-Band payload are 24 transponders of Ku-Band capacity.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Add it to the Calender. I tried, but it called me a "punk ass" and said I didn't have permissions. 

Also add the "Futurama: Season 4 DVD" release on August 24th.


----------



## maddawg (Jan 25, 2003)

Chris, will this support HDTV for dish? Would be nice if they decided to carry more non-compelling HD content.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris,
Any information on the Ka band satellite configuration? Transponder footprints, Frequency plans?


----------



## luth316 (Jul 30, 2004)

On the broadband internet aspect of this, what are the download/upload speeds going to be? If they can get something better than dway, I may convert from d to e simply because of the broadband!


----------



## Jason Dalton (May 4, 2004)

Dave Q said:


> Chris,
> Any information on the Ka band satellite configuration? Transponder footprints, Frequency plans?


Here is some extra information on amc-15
http://www.ses-americom.com/satellites/amc-15.html


----------

